# Sixers new alternate road uniforms..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> On Wednesday, Feb. 14, 2007, Philadelphia 76ers fans will have an opportunity to witness the "Return of the Red," as the Sixers unveil a new second road uniform with red as the predominant color accented by the team's other official colors of white, blue, black, silver and gold. This will mark the first time the team will wear red uniforms since the 1996-97 season.
> 
> 
> "We feel we have created a uniform that respects and recognizes the rich tradition of 76ers basketball while also focusing on its future," said President Billy King. "Our second road uniforms feature elements that maintain our team's identity in a very unique way - one that we wanted to unveil first for our fans in Philadelphia."


LINK

Not a big fan of these, but I guess they're better than the blue jerseys. I just wish they went back to the jerseys they won their last title with. Enough with the futuristic looks, go back to basics.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I saw them on the Nba site and thought they were pretty ugly. BTW I actually liked the blue jerseys though Coates


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im just not a fan of what the NBA is doing to the Jerseys nowadays, whatever happened to simplicity. These jerseys are purely whack


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

These are ugly. I liked the blue ones.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

awful


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like them alot, but I was hoping for gold  Time to buy an Iggy jersey!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

bring back the iverson rookie season jerseys 

best sixers jerseys ever ...red or blue


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

they are nice


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Too many red alternative uniforms


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Not bad but not great either. I want the classic jersey with _SIXERS _written across the chest.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Not bad but not great either. I want the classic jersey with _SIXERS _written across the chest.


Yep.. the best Sixers jerseys ever are right here..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Simplicity. a thing of the past


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fi6-s22X5gU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fi6-s22X5gU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

man i miss them jerseys and that guy


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You know, its amazing how much he's matured on the court. I forgot how much of a ballhog he was.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I miss him dunking.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I like the look of the new alternate road jersey, it's better than the blue ones we had. However, like most of you I liked the Iverson rookie season jersey the best.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> You know, its amazing how much he's matured on the court. I forgot how much of a ballhog he was.



LOL....watching that clip I thought the same thing Sliccat....He should have passed it on at least 3 of those fast breaks....LOL


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

yo those new alternates are fiya!! get rid of those road black ones. and yeah the championship sixer along with the iverson rookie year jerseys are the best philly has ever had.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I thought the look of the old Wachovia Center is better then the crap we have now.


----------



## box3876 (Jul 4, 2006)

Those jerseys are ok.


----------



## fchud84 (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the jerseys, retro yet contemporary, i think it looks sweet.


----------

